# the best microfibre



## badgerbob (Sep 26, 2009)

hi i have sonus microfibre its good but what is the best on the market


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

I bulk buy from the 99p shop, always been happy with them but never tried an expensive one to compare.


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

It depends on what job it is being used for..

Best microfiber for..

The eurow plush one for cyc are very good..


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

I buy mine in bulk from Costco, I've had Megs MF cloths in the past and can't say I notice any real difference.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

The Eurow ones or the new Zaino ones are great -
I also buy the Costco ones in bulk, but use them for door shuts, engine bay, tailpipes etc......

The difference between the Eurow/Zaino ones and Costco MF's is like Chalk & Cheese.....


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

I would agree the Eurow ones are very good.

I have found the Sonus Der Wunder to be the best drying towel however.


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

Have a look at the Poorboys MF's for a good quality, long lasting, mid priced MF. :wink:

Alan W


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

i used to use megs, but have changed over to sonus, about 6 months ago
i prefer the sonus ones,they seem to be a lot better for drying


----------



## magic1 (Mar 13, 2008)

I use Cosco multi pack for any jobs but not on the paintwork.

I use Zaino towels on the paintwork.

Robbie


----------

